

The Solvay Conference - roundsquare
http://iconicphotos.wordpress.com/2010/01/28/the-solvay-conference/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I have this photo above my desk to insire me and shame me into working when I
might otherwise be staring off into space. It's a photocopy from a photo that
was in my local physics department, and my copy pre-dates the internet.

It still inspires me to work, but also reminds me to have a life. After all,
this life is not a dress rehearsal.

